# Meteor Shower Viewing



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

For many, tonights viewing of the Perseids meteor shower should be relatively good.

Regards, Mike

http://www.accuweather.com/en/features/trend/meteor_shower_perseid_where_to/32023729


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Never fails, what was supposed to be clear afternoon and night is instead cloudy with drizzle.

Last one we were supposed to have it was clear, stayed up late and seen one, went to bed for a few hours, woke up and seen one, etc. A lot of people complained that one was a dud.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

There's always tomorrow night.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Love to watch it, course the skies aren't real good tonite but it lasts for several days....it's a thrilling thing when ya catch it right....


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

As a semi-professional photographer, night photography is one of my favorite things. Sadly I do not have any lenses fast enough to capture a meteor shower. Here's one from last summer when I first came to visit WIsconsin before making the decision to move here. Being able to see lots of stars is a refreshing change from living in NJ!


----------

